# 2002 Fiat Ducato 2.8JTDi cab radio aerial,,, where can it be



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi everyone, the heading above says it all really,
I have an Autotrail Cheyenne 696 on a Fiat Ducato 2.8 JTD Maxi chassis, 2002 vintage.
Since I have had it the cab radio works perfectly, no reception problems at all, BUT I have just realised I can,t see an aerial for it.
None on the bodywork, windscreen does not appear to have an aerial embedded and cant, think where it could be. I do not have a problem but would just love to know what they have done for an aerial. I do not really want to start tracing the cable as I am only curious.
Anyone any ideas


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

See the next post down Chudders (damn it'll have moved). Maybe Fiat have been putting 'em in the door mirror since before the X250.

SDA


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Possibly wired into your TV aerial.
Gerry


----------



## 89862 (May 1, 2005)

On our 2002 2.8 JTD it's vertically mounted on the front wing.

Mind you, for all the good it does . . . .

Interesting that you have good reception & can't find an aerial, we have lousy reception with an aerial.

There's just no justice these days. :wink:


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I think they are inside the door mirror.

Trevor


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, definately not on the wing or anywhere where it can be seen. I do have a status tv arial but its not connected to that, I can check that wiring easily. So I suppose it must be in the mirror as suggested, but if that is the case why dont more aerials get mounted and hidden in the mirror. Would be much better and no aerials to get broken. As I said I have absolutely no reception problems from the RDS radio including french stations when I was in Brittany. 

Regards, Dave


----------



## gbtyke (Oct 12, 2011)

I realise that this is an old thread but just in case someone needs the information I have just traced mine on a 54 Cheyenne with very poor reception and the aerial is actually behind the fiat cab interior light and therefore under the floor of the over cab bed. Have fitted a temporary screen aerial for now as all the cables test OK.


----------

